
The New Republic’s Next Chapter - boskonyc
https://medium.com/@chrishughes/the-new-republic-s-next-chapter-69f6772606#.hx4poimcv
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881816)

